# Free Support/Education [email protected] Columbus



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

For Central Ohio/Ohio peeps interested.
See page 15. I have attended this a couple times in the past. It's free and this church is progressive in it's thinking about mental health issues. They have trained psychologists/psychiatrists on staff. Warning; there is singing the first 20 minutes.

http://www.vineyardcolumbus.org/news/the_mix/files/mix_20081201.pdf


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Wanted to bump this with some new info. January 26 @ **www.VineyardColumbus.com** , a free seminar on Psychiatric Drugs for Children is being offered. It will be led by two board certified Psychiatrists. I know some parents stop by here for info so, this I would think would be great. And anyone could probably get a lot out of it. If in fact anyone wants to go but would feel "weird", PMm and I might be able to go with if that would make you mo' comfy.*


----------

